# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Тесто для пиццы

## Таис

Подскажите, как правильно приготовить тесто для пиццы? в интернете много способов, но хочеться знать именно оригинальный рецепт, самый первыЙ!

----------


## JAHolper

Ну это как определять что было раньше: курица или яйцо. =)
*Mashulya* знает хороший рецепт, очень вкусно получается, может она поделится.

----------


## Таис

Спасибо, обязательно попробую!

----------


## Sveta-T

Я готовила по этому рецепту:
Вода — 125 мл. 
Дрожжи — 1,25 ч.л. 
Соль — 1 ч.л. 
Мука — 200-250 гр. 
Оливковое масло — 1 ст.л.

Дрожжи разводим их в 125 мл тёплой воды.  Муку засыпаем в чашку. Сначала насыпьте 200 грамм, при необходимости лучше добавить позже, чем разбавлять простой водой. Добавьте ложку соли. В центре горки сделайте углубление и вылейте туда всю дрожжевую жидкость. Перемешиваем, когда тесто уверенно будет собираться в одно целое — вылейте равномерно оливковое масло. Вымешиваем тесто минут 10. 

Я на этом тесте готовила маргариту и пепперони с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], очень вкусно получилось.

----------

